# What other services can you provide besides, PNP OR INSPECTIONS?



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

What other services can you provide besides PNP and Inspections?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Inspectorgadget said:


> What other services can you provide besides PNP and Inspections?


Marriage counseling


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Marriage counseling



I could use your services... my wife is 10 years younger than me and just started having menopause symptoms at a early age. I told if she would drink more at night it would fix it self...that didn't go over to well i must say!!

Then she said "what about all the water retention im gaining" and i said spandex pants would fix that!! Yeah that didn't go over to well either!!

Then she said i look fat? and i said thicker the thighs sweeter the prize!! I'm starting to get use to the spare room i must say!!!!

But back to what i do other than P&P, i maintain properties for out of town clients, its just side job we do, mostly word of mouth customers. It maybe grosses about 45k after expenses, but sense i got guy and gals state wide it give my a wide coverage area that my competitors cant deal with with. Most are 2nd homes for the wealthy. Plus i buy property's to rent out.

But P&P is my first luv, its very addictive, fast paced, unpredictable, very risky, always on the edge. When they bury me, I'll have a drill and a 35241 lock in my hand... I just hope its a white coffin shaped like a box the locks come in with the words made in china on it.:vs_coffee:


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I hear slinging crack is about as profitable and just as risky.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

3rd party estimating for attys/public adjusters/contractors/hygienists, ladder assist for insurance adjusters(gooood $$ in that), water remediation, mold remediation, become a public adjuster or an insurance adjuster. 

Better than marriage counseling (maybe not as juicy though)


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm pretty good at drinking beer!

Oh and I ride a dirt scooter faster than most.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm pretty good at drinking beer!
> 
> Oh and I ride a dirt scooter faster than most.


Seriously who calls a Dirt Bike a Scooter..Geez.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm pretty good at drinking beer!
> 
> Oh and I ride a dirt scooter faster than most.


Found him?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

NCnewbie said:


> Found him?


Seriously that Scooter rider is damn good, he saved his Beer. looks like he didn't spill a drop..I wounder if CraigsHack is that good? 

What say you Mr Hack can you take a dive like that and not spill your beer?

Yeah Ive been that tore-up from the floor up before.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

:vs_no_no_no: He is a fraud! Look closer he forgot to open the beer. Hope he has E&O on his insurance.


----------

